
Deploying PHP 7 - nerdy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT4rRWKygq0
======
nerdy
Talk by Rasmus Lerdorf at Etsy HQ. Covers engine improvements, breaking
changes, a little about their process and internals too. The talk has a good
pace and kept me interested.

Thanks to Etsy Engineering for hosting & posting!

Official "Migrating from PHP 5.6.x to PHP 7.0.x" page:
[http://www.php.net/migration70](http://www.php.net/migration70)

